# Springfield Machine Tool Company Lathe find



## Gaffer (May 23, 2020)

I wish I had the room for this, though I don't know anything bout the maker. It seems to be an incredible bargain and it certainly looks solid! Maybe one of you are interested.









						Machine Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Machine Lathe, Springfield Machine Tool Co., Model 280, 440V 3 Phase. Includes all tools and...



					inlandempire.craigslist.org


----------



## benmychree (May 23, 2020)

Looks like a modern well put together machine, and a good deal at that.


----------



## C-Bag (May 23, 2020)

Wow, what a beast! Almost 7,000lbs! sounds like a killer deal too. Makes you wonder.....here’s some info:



			Springfield Model 280 Lathe


----------



## Gaffer (May 24, 2020)

I finally researched it this morning. It is a beast!


----------



## C-Bag (May 24, 2020)

And a professional grade one at that. That kinda sounds like their flagship model. Everything seems to be pressure fed oiling. Is that common on the bigger lathes?


----------

